# تشتاق نفسي ان تراك



## nerooo_jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

*
​ إلهي... تشتاق نفسي أن تراك!
أنت إله المرذولين،
هب لي أن أفتح قلبي لكل مرذول ومطرود!​
أنت أب الأيتام، وقاضي الأرامل،
هب لي أن أخدم اليتيم، واهتم بالأرملة!

أنت مخلص كل البشرية،
هب لي قلبًا يتسع للكل بالحب.
لأراك في اخوتك الأصاغر يا محب البشرية.

أنت هو الراعي الصالح الذي يتقدم الحملان!
أنت تتقدمني في أيامي المقبلة،
أنت تسير في الغد الذي أنا أخشاه!
فلماذا اضطرب وأنت أمامي ترى كل أيامي المقبلة ؟

ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
صلوا من اجلى ​​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

*آمييييييييييييين
أشكرك للصلاة المعزية
الرب يباركم
*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (27 يونيو 2010)

> أنت تسير في الغد الذي أنا أخشاه!
> فلماذا اضطرب وأنت أمامي ترى كل أيامي المقبلة ؟



موضــوع رائـع جـدا
شكرااااااااااااا ليــك  nerooo_jesus


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للمرور الجميل ربنا يبارك فى حيـــــــــاتكم


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوى و كلمات قليلة بس معانيها جميلة اوى *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *

​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (28 يونيو 2010)

بشكرك جدا يا جميل
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)




----------



## maro sweety (5 يوليو 2010)

اميييييييييييييييين


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله يا نيرو 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*



أنت هو الراعي الصالح الذي يتقدم الحملان!
أنت تتقدمني في أيامي المقبلة،
أنت تسير في الغد الذي أنا أخشاه!
فلماذا اضطرب وأنت أمامي ترى كل أيامي المقبلة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**آمين الرب يبارك خدمتك...*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*شاكرة جدا لمروركم شباب*

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------

